# Advice for moving from UK to SA with children



## katebretherton (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am planning to move to South Africa with my partner and our two children, aged 2.7 years and 6 months.

We have spent a fair amount of time in SA and my mother has a South African passport though i would only be able to apply for right to reside.

We are after some advice about schools, healthcare etc. As ex-pats would we have to send the girls to private school? What is the cost of schooling?

Presumably we would have to have health insurance - any info about costs etc?

Basically, anything you can offer to help us with the move would be much appreciated!

Kate


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

katebretherton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to South Africa with my partner and our two children, aged 2.7 years and 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hi Kate,

I am not going to get into that "have you seen a good shrink lately?" thing

Please advise where you want to live what standard of living etc, etc as the costs will vary.

*For Johannesburg*

Rent (3 bed detatched house, secure boomed area)..........R7500 minimum
Lights and water.................................................................R1500 - 2000
Good medical aid (a must!!)................................................R3500
Most govt schools are rubbish but there are some 
semi-good, semi-private ones.............................................R800 - 1000
Private schools start @.......................................................R1 200

The above is realistic for a decent area... you get what you pay for so if someone tells you it can be got for less... they are blowing smoke up your... or they are not comparing apples with apples.

Remember education has a few serious problems here (as elsewhere), we are due 25% increses in electricity prices every year for the next 2-3 years. 

Having spent time here you obviously know about the crime, corruption and lack of general services etc so I won't bore you with that. You will get opinions both pro and anti SA. I am tired of repeating that... it is your choice... *do your research on facts not opinions*

Good luck.


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Kate

I live in Germiston - city next to Johannesburg (JHB) and I agree with ZK's costing. You'll obvously stay as close to your job as possible. 
A few other costs: Good day care centre about R800 per child. Housekeeper R2500 live in.
Monthly grocery bill about R3500. Veg and fruit are cheap, meat and cleaning supplies are not.
Google the British expat blog in South Africa so you can link up with people from the UK that can give you a closer comparison to UK prices and standards.


----------



## crazy-badger (Jul 15, 2010)

*Moving from UK to SA with children*

Hi Kate,

I relocated from the UK with my wife and two children (5 and 2) in April this year, moving from a small English village to Johannesburg.

It was clearly a big move for us all, but has essentially gone very smoothly.

Costs will depend on where you choose to settle. I'd suggest you have a look at some websites for property prices (Gumtree is good, some independent agents also have reasonable sites), and same for school fees.

Second hand cars are ridiculously expensive! Fuel is much cheaper though - at about ZAR 8 per litre. Eating out is cheaper than in the UK, and groceries are mixed - with most urban areas having a range of supermarket options (varying quality) to choose from, as well as independent stores.

Back to education: the SA system is very different from UK - in various ways, including starting age (nursery young, but main "school" tends to be later - but flexible?!), emphasis (broader, with less emphasis on early reading), length of school day (early start and finish - 8.00 - 12.30 for young children), curriculum (lots of extra curricular activities are offered during afternoons at additional cost).

As advised by others elsewhere - do your research before committing - we're happy and settled, and trust your move will be likewise!

crazy-badger


----------

